# [solved] No wireless, and wired modules not auto-loading

## Gremnon

Hopefully, this will be the last hardware issue I have to solve.

The laptop I'm running Gentoo on has two network adaptors, one wired and one wireless, both built in.

'lspci' returns the following:

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
```

So far, I know the broadcom and tg3 modules need to be loaded for the Ethernet (wired) interface to be brought up; the problem here is that the broadcom module apparently needs to be loaded before the tg3 module. tg3 appears to be loaded regardless, but I can't find the way to make the broadcom one start up first, or autoload at all.

Wireless is somewhat more of a problem, since I can't bring up the wireless interface at all. I've emerged wireless-tools (and wpa_supplicant, as my network uses WPA2), but 'iwconfig' insists there are no wireless extensions on any available interface.

Perhaps more peculiar here is the concurrent Sabayon install recognises the wireless interface, but lists it as eth0 and pays no attention to the wired interface. It does work however, and does give me wireless, but how it achieves this is beyond me.

While the wired problem is more of a minor inconvenience (I can live with it if I have to) getting the wireless to work is the main concern right now.

Little help please?Last edited by Gremnon on Wed Jun 01, 2011 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mikegpitt

At first I assumed that you just needed to install net-wireless/b43-firmware, to get the correct firmware, but according to this page, your card isn't supported by the b43 module: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

It does however point to this page: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211.  It looks like you need to install the brcm80211 drivers and the corresponding firmware.  It looks like that particular firmware is found in the sys-kernel/linux-firmware package.  I think the driver is in the kernel.

----------

## Gremnon

Well, I've emerged the package at least... but I'm not noticing any difference, or any additional options within menuconfig for the kernel.

I'm probably missing something here as usual.

----------

## mikegpitt

Have you enabled the BRCM80211 driver?  I'm not exactly sure where it is, since I'm only running kernel 2.6.36 and I think you need at least .37.  You can search for it in menuconfig by pressing the '/' key and typing your search term.

----------

## Gremnon

Got it. Had to enable it from the Staging Drivers section. Wireless is now up and running perfectly.

Thanks!

----------

